# Zwischen startx und Nvidia Logo 10-15 Skeunden Pause

## MaGuS

Moin Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit X. Wenn ich startx einegebe kommt für 10 bis 15 Sekunden ein schwarzer Bildschirm, erst danach fängt er an X richtig zu starte, sprich es kommt das nvidia Logo und dann der WM. Da es im Moment noch twm ist liegt es also definitiv nicht am WM, selbst mit einem xterm dauetr es so lange.

Ich poste jetzt heir nicht das gesamte X log sondern nur einige Zeilen die ich nicht verstehe:

```

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

...

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for Display Device 0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (300, 230) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (108, 113)

...

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

```

Alles andere sieht super aus. Es dauert auch sehr lange wenn ich zwischen X und der console hin und her schalte, länger als ich es gewohnt bin.

Weiß jemand vone uch evtl. eine Lösung?

MfG

Magnus

----------

## Joaz_de

Hi

```

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

```

 Aktiviere MTRR in deinem Kernel (bringt mehr Speed)

```

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

```

Deine Horizontale Sync Rate des Monitors ist zu hoch eingestellt (und kann in diesen Modis nicht laufen). Am besten entfernst du erstmal ein paar Modis in der Konfiguration (die du davon nicht brauchst) und schaust mal nach, wieviel Hz dein Monitor schafft. 

Momentan Testet der alle Modis auf, die in der Konfigurationsfile sind aber nicht funktionieren...

Gruß, Joaz

----------

## format c:

Hi MaGuS,

ich bin nun nicht der Experte, aber ich glaube, dass an der Stelle der Fehler nicht liegt. Im Gegensatz zu X in den Versionen 3.x.x errechnet X in den Versionen 4.x.x die Modelines beim Starten.

An dieser Stelle im Log werden diese Modlines aus der HorizSync und VertRefresh unter Berücksichtigung aktueller, vom Monitor erfragter Daten berechnet.  Mir fällt hier höchstens auf, dass du nur einen validated mode bekommst. Aber einer reicht ja und das hängt noch von anderen Werten in deiner XF86Config ab.

Also ich glaube nicht, dass an dieser Stelle der Fehler liegt, habe aber leider auch keinen Tip parat, wo du sinnvoll weitersuchen könntest.

mfg

----------

## MaGuS

Also ich habe einen Tip bekommen, doch leider hatd er auch net geholfen. Ich hatte agpart und DRI im kernel. 

Jetzt habe ich es draußen und nur noch

```

Option      "NvAGP" "1"

```

in der XF86Config aber dennoch startet der X Server so langsam. ;(

Jetzt hab ich folgendes im Logfile:

```

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device 0.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

```

Noch jemand eine Idee?

----------

## maikmerten

Also, an Gentoo liegt das nicht weil...

... auf meinem RedHat 7.1 hab ich genau das gleiche Problem (bitte nicht schlagen - ich warte auf Gentoo-CDs). 

Mit dem X-Standard Treiber "nv" läuft alles prima, mit dem "nvidia"-Treiber  wartet man sich einen Wolf. (während der "Schwarzphase" wird mein LCD mehrmals in andere Modi geschaltet)

Eine Lösung würd mich auch interessieren   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MaGuS

Habe noch etwas gefunden:

```

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C

```

Zwischen "using config file ..." und "(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit" ist die Pause!

Habe keine Ahnung von X daher sagt mir das absolut nichts!

Kommt schon, einer von euch hat bestimmt ne Idee!   :Wink: 

Greetz

Magnus

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi also, dass X so lange braucht, koennte daran liegen, dass du zu viele modis eigestellt hast(zu hohe sync, ...) ich hatte so ein anderes problem, das ich mit dem loeschen aller modis die ich net brauch (mit tft geht halt nur 1024x768). vielleicht solltest du im XF86Config mal die Hz deines monitors einstellen.

mfg

jax

----------

## MaGuS

bzw. nutze ich JETZT die NVidia config /usr/doc/nvidia-glx-xxxxx/XF86Config.sample.gz. X Startet aber immer noch langsam. denke also nicht das es etwas mit der X config zutun hat.

----------

## Tharkun

Das "Problem" habe ich unter Windows aber auch. Merkt man an dem kurzen Flickern was sowohl bei Linux als auch bei Windows auftritt.

----------

## sputnik1969

 *Quote:*   

> Code:
> 
> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device 0.
> 
> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage
> ...

 

Ich schätze, Dein Monitor meldet sich bei der Grafikkarte nicht richtig oder garnicht (wahrscheinlich ein älteres Modell???)

Ich kann mich an ein ähnliches Problem erinnern als ich ne TNT2 hatte...

Irgendwie gibt es da eine "NoEDID" Option oder so... schau mal in die Dokumentation des NVIDIA Moduls..

----------

## MaGuS

Moin Leute,

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "gforce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option      "CursorShadow" "1"

    Option      "AGPMode"       "1"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1"

    Option      "UseEdidFreqs" "0"

    Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"

EndSection

```

War zwar ne nette Idee aber das hat auch nichts gebracht mit dem EDID. 

Ich verstehe das wirklich net mehr!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sputnik1969

Hast Du vielleicht den FrameBuffer auf der Console an??? Nvidia Module und Framebuffer mögen sich nämlich nicht so gerne...

----------

## viz

Hallo Magus,

ich habe mich gestern selbst etwas auf "Glatteis" begeben und agpgart deaktiviert,

um zu testen, ob denn nvagp bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert.

Am Anfang tat es das nicht, ich hatte die gleichen Fehlermeldungen wie Du.

...Bis ich MTRR support in den Kernel baute. Und siehe da, alles funktioniert einwandfrei.  :Smile: 

Probiers mal aus, wenn noch nicht geschehen.

Wenn es laeuft, solltest du nicht folgendes in Deiner Log sehen:

```

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

```

Gruss,

tobias

----------

## MaGuS

Ich danke dir fürs testen, aber leider habe ich MTRR im Kernel und es geht dennoch nicht. Ich werde es aber wohl noch mal mit agpgart testen.

----------

